# Going Hohannesburg on secondment visa



## dasarisrikanth (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi,

I am from India.
I am going to Johannesburg on secondment visa for 6 months. Can any one please guide me for some of the issues?

1. How Safe it is to go to the Johannesburg?
2. How much money we required to survive (middle class life or higher middle class life)?
3. I dont know car driving.. so is public transportation available? if it is how safe it is?
4. Average House rent for single bed room in sandton area?

Please help me...


----------

